# Pups! 1 1/2 Weeks



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

We just got some new pics. They are begining to open their eyes. They are quite funny at times!!



















*Females

"A"*



















*"B"*



















*MALES*



















*"B"*



















*"C"*



















*"D"*



















*"E"*


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I want pup D. And I shall call him Pirate D


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

Aw!! So these are the adorable little babies I have been hearing about the past week!!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I want E. xD


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Dang, Andy, I can't believe you got so many coats outta that bunch!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I want Male C.... i keep saying I don't want a boy but he just calls out to me *snuggles him*


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Man they are so gorgeous!!!! I can't wait to see these little guys and gals first stacks:love2:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

o0o00o0o0o0o i agree holly!!!!!! YAYAYAYA! 

oh nuuuuuu, the puppy fever returns. if you randomly wake up and male c is gone, i do NOT have him ... his name will totally NOT be jedi... cuz i totally DONT want to name a boy dog that.... *runs off*


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

sooooo cute Andy. I love them for you!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I am just LOVIN the second female! All of them are cute, but she's so perfect!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

StaffyMama said:


> Aw!! So these are the adorable little babies I have been hearing about the past week!!


She caught me!!! LOL


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> She caught me!!! LOL


So you guys are thinking about getting one of these babies?

They all look beautiful Andy!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> So you guys are thinking about getting one of these babies?
> 
> They all look beautiful Andy!


Yes... the second little girl. I'm actually looking for adba and ukc clubs close to home, of in texas or kansas if not here


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ohhh no oz, i called the two little brindles! lol just kidding... andy they are precious, and I can't wait to see these babies grow up!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

good looking pups......................


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm still loving the all white male.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

oh man i want one!!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

They are all precious! I think male B is calling me 

Male C looks like he is going to be the boss of the group LOL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

They are turning out great!! are you going to keep any?


----------



## doelow24 (Sep 13, 2009)

i would like A... what they going for


----------



## doelow24 (Sep 13, 2009)

i would like A or E... what they going for


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

i think im in love(no ****) but male B and E are beautiful can i have em huh huh can i have em PLEASE!!!!! (i'll do your dirty laundry) LMAO
:rofl:


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

awh they are getting even cuter! the suspense is killing me! i want to take one home now!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> awh they are getting even cuter! the suspense is killing me! i want to take one home now!


if you must know I am planning on bringing female B home.....

OHHHH the excitement.. Me and Jaime were at petsmart looking throught the toy aisle and she was picking little baby puppy toys, little pink things, LOL it was adorable.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

StaffyDaddy said:


> if you must know I am planning on bringing female B home.....
> 
> OHHHH the excitement.. Me and Jaime were at petsmart looking throught the toy aisle and she was picking little baby puppy toys, little pink things, LOL it was adorable.


awh your getting a little girly then!! she is a cutie pie!!! im getting another boy. im just having a hard time picking which ones i want the most. so far the two blues and the one with the eye patch are winning. i like the soliud white a looooot but onyx gets very dirty and he is black i could only imagine how easily an all white apbt can get dirty. but the all white is such a cutie pie! i know the eye patch one is mostly white as well but i like him a lot and the patch seems to add more personality. i really really like the black and white one as well. i love black and white apbts but everyone around here is terrified of onyx cuz he is an apbt and mostly black. i want a dog people wont be so afraid of. here ppl are mostly afraid of gsds and big black dogs. they aready go in the road when onyx passes by. oh well though. im just happy to be getting one!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Jess, brindle hides the dirt sooo nicely! lmao


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i think the one with the patch would sorta resemble petey the pitbull from lil rascals. Who would think he's intimidating? If I had to pick a male, I would say he'd be my pick. 

I just want a girl so she can be daddy's little girl. Daddy's little weightpuller that is. I measured my yard, for our deck, the springpole, kennel space, and a wp track... So many projects    da da da da da, I'm lovin it


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Jess, brindle hides the dirt sooo nicely! lmao


Yes! That's true. Sometimes I don't notice how dirty Chino is until I get close and he smells like FEET!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Okaayyyy...Im officially jealous! I want one now...gotta talk the boyfriend into it. *sigh*


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Andy we're all gonna pile up in a car, drive to TN and one morning you will have little stacks of cash instead of puppies, and the contracts will be in the mail.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

LOL. If you wanna see pups...you dont even have to advertise here, just post up their pictures! LOL.  I want oneeeeeeeeeeee...theyre sooooo cute!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Jess, brindle hides the dirt sooo nicely! lmao


yes i know if i cant see it, it wont bother me. if onyx was a white dog right now he'd be brown! i bathe him often though even if its nothing but warm water to rinse some dirt off. well i figured if i get the male with the brindle patch at least i wont see dirt around that eye!!!! but i can see how the dirt would blend in nicely with the blue brindle!!! lol.

yeah i dunno wut ppls deal is around here. from what i see they are more afraid of black dogs then ne thing. like they would rather pet a none black apbt then a black lab.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

mygirlmaile said:


> Okaayyyy...Im officially jealous! I want one now...gotta talk the boyfriend into it. *sigh*


just bribe him with something....


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> Andy we're all gonna pile up in a car, drive to TN


Come on!! We will be here ready and waiting!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> yeah i dunno wut ppls deal is around here. from what i see they are more afraid of black dogs then ne thing. like they would rather pet a none black apbt then a black lab.


Its actually a proven fact that black dogs dont get adopted out of shelters as much...its said that this is true because its harder to see their eyes and their expressions so its harder to read them...IDK. My parents have an all black German Shepherd, and its true that seeing her eyes is harder (as far as reading her), but...shes a love bug, but I do see people avoid her, a lot of parents wont let their kids pet her. Shes a sweet dog, but Im pretty sure shed eat someone if they were hurting any member of her family. LOL.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> just bribe him with something....


He tells me I do that all the time. LOL. I get my way 99.9% of the time...but he said if I want a puppy right now, I have to give one of my Chihuahuas to my Grandma. LOL. Im going to show him these pictures though...then do MY puppy dog face...


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

mygirlmaile said:


> He tells me I do that all the time. LOL. I get my way 99.9% of the time...but he said if I want a puppy right now, I have to give one of my Chihuahuas to my Grandma. LOL. Im going to show him these pictures though...then do MY puppy dog face...


well girlfriends are supposed to be good at bribing ne ways i dont see y thats a bad thing...hehe. how manny chi's do you have?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> He tells me I do that all the time. LOL. I get my way 99.9% of the time...but he said if I want a puppy right now, I have to give one of my Chihuahuas to my Grandma. LOL. Im going to show him these pictures though...then do MY puppy dog face...


Are you ready to work a dog like this? Chino is a handful to me, and he's a staffy, not a performance bred apbt. But he's only a nuisance because he's spoiled LOL. it's one thing that I really had to consider because of my lack of experience, but I am always up for the challenge, especially when it means helping the breed.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> well girlfriends are supposed to be good at bribing ne ways i dont see y thats a bad thing...hehe. how manny chi's do you have?


shes got two, and mailie. LOL Imagine a apbt in that line up.... :stick: That little boy or girl would be putting ALL your dogs in check Shantel! LOL


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Are you ready to work a dog like this? Chino is a handful to me, and he's a staffy, not a performance bred apbt. But he's only a nuisance because he's spoiled LOL. it's one thing that I really had to consider because of my lack of experience, but I am always up for the challenge, especially when it means helping the breed.


yeah everyone tells me apbts and staffies are a handfull...i just see it as a daily part of life. dogs pretty much are my life. but as time goes on you dont even think about it as extra work or nething. to me taking care of apbts is like breathing...i often forget about how overwhelmed new owners become even with a good amount of research on the breed. but you seem to be doing great with chino i dont see how a dog that wlaks so nicely on a leash can be a handful. lol. i think the chi's would end up putting the apbt in place lol. chi's dont f around with larger dogs!!!its like they think they are even bigger or something. but as for me i prefer i high energy dog!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Im not getting one. LOL. I just want one. I getting an AmStaff in about a year from Ramos Kennels.  And Im ready for whatever kind of dog life throws my way...even though Maile came from a byb, I did SOME research on the breed itself...I know what care they take...I know the work they require.  Im home almost all the time so, I have plenty of time for any kind of dog I get...but no, I dont think Ill be getting an APBT while I still have Chis around...lol...theyre too expensive to be snacks.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> yeah everyone tells me apbts and staffies are a handfull...i just see it as a daily part of life. dogs pretty much are my life. but as time goes on you dont even think about it as extra work or nething. to me taking care of apbts is like breathing...i often forget about how overwhelmed new owners become even with a good amount of research on the breed. but you seem to be doing great with chino i dont see how a dog that wlaks so nicely on a leash can be a handful. lol. i think the chi's would end up putting the apbt in place lol. chi's dont f around with larger dogs!!!its like they think they are even bigger or something. but as for me i prefer i high energy dog!!


i never said staffy's are a handful, i just meant chino is. he's quirky.

and all i meant is the apbt from OFK would run circles around anything I have now, or the chi's and mailie. LOL


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

StaffyDaddy said:


> i never said staffy's are a handful, i just meant chino is. he's quirky.
> 
> and all i meant is the apbt from OFK would run circles around anything I have now, or the chi's and mailie. LOL


yeah i know what you mean. but pretty much ne apbt could run circles around nething...as far as ofks pups go IM READY bring on the little road runners!!! lol. how do you think chino is going to take to a new puppy?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

The one thing this breed taught me ........ALWAYS know what is around you. You might not notice that rabbit or chimpmunk or the other dog a mile away but heck your dog will.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> The one thing this breed taught me ........ALWAYS know what is around you. You might not notice that rabbit or chimpmunk or the other dog a mile away but heck your dog will.


oh i know exactly what you mean!!!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> yeah i know what you mean. but pretty much ne apbt could run circles around nething...as far as ofks pups go IM READY bring on the little road runners!!! lol. how do you think chino is going to take to a new puppy?


thats why we want one now. i fear if he gets any older, and quirkier.. .LOL well you know. I have two crates already, so im prepared to rotate on day one if i have to. I love little Chino, but since he's unpapered I can't make an impact on the community like i could with a working dog.

I will work chino along with the new pup, if he can hang


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

I LOVE black dogs! Just so happens that they don't really run in our bloodline  You can always see the tone and muscle on a black dog. That would especially help if you were doing conformation with them.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Yes! That's true. Sometimes I don't notice how dirty Chino is until I get close and he smells like FEET!!!


Do they smell like tortilla chips. Sadies do sometimes LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Do they smell like tortilla chips. Sadies do sometimes LOL


Man if they smelled like tortilla chips i wouldnt complain im mexican...

but feet? who likes the smell of dirty feet and socks


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Man if they smelled like tortilla chips i wouldnt complain im mexican...
> 
> but feet? who likes the smell of dirty feet and socks


I guess I am not complaining then, cause they did smell like that LOL
Y does Chino wear socks?


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

oops I read it wrong LOL Well if you would stop rubbing him from the chair with your feet he wouldn't smell like feet LOL LOL


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Do they smell like tortilla chips. Sadies do sometimes LOL


lol onyx's feet smell like fritos to me...up:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> oops I read it wrong LOL Well if you would stop rubbing him from the chair with your feet he wouldn't smell like feet LOL LOL


haha i just read this ima have to take it to the PMs LOL :stick:


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> lol onyx's feet smell like fritos to me...up:


Ok good it's not only me whew


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Ok good it's not only me whew


:cheers: i know how ya feel.lol


----------

